# Suspend to RAM and Tuxonice not working on Thinkpad T60

## gemidjy

Hello,

I am 4 days old Gentoo user, I need to use Tuxonice as most advanced way of putting my computer in hibernation. I used it while I was using Archlinux and everything was fiiine. Now, I have some issues.

First I use the lastest kernel 2.6.25.6 and the tuxonice patch for that version. The patching went fine. Bellow is the config file of my kernel if anyone needs. I am using hibernate-script as method of hibernating. Everything is set for the tuxonice suspend to disk. Then I execute hibernate and the process starts, it goes all the way to "Doing atomic copy/restore" and stays like that. Stucks. No progress. I have to do hard-poweroff (from the button). 

I found this but it doesn't help. Also I rechecked my configuration of the kernel, no use. The logs show nothing particular.

Also, the suspend-to-ram thing, either with 'hibernate-ram' or via "echo -n mem > /sys/power/state" is not working. It starts to "suspend to RAM" but then the disk seems to turns off, but the cooler and the display stay ON. Again, I have to do hard-turn off. 

Here are some files that might be of use for debugging:

* Hardware detailed specification: http://gemidjy.info/files/hardwarespecs.html

* Kernel config file: http://pastebin.com/f5195391a

* Hibernate-script common.conf: http://pastebin.com/m53512c5

Current kernel: 2.6.25.6, tried both the vanilla and the gentoo-sources version.

----------

## DaggyStyle

abit of topic, but is there a chance that this patch will be integrated into gentoo-sources?

----------

## nonhuman

One thing you might want to try is using the tuxonice-sources rather than the gentoo-sources with the tuxonice patch. Theoretically it shouldn't make a difference, but I was able to get hibernate and hibernate-ram working on my T60 using the tuxonice-sources with essentially no difficulty.

You can check out my .conf here (though be warned that this one is slightly out of date and won't support a uvesfb if you're using that, i can upload a more recent one that does if you want): http://nonhuman.net/kernel.conf

----------

## DaggyStyle

I would like to keep using gentoo-sources but without the need to repatch the kernel everytime there is a kernel upgrade

----------

## nonhuman

sys-kernel/tuxonice-sources has all the Gentoo patches as well as the Tuxonice patches. It's basically the gentoo-sources with the tuxonice patch.

----------

## DaggyStyle

are you sure? why g-s have 2.6.24-r8 stable and o-s has 2.6.24-r9 stable?

----------

## nonhuman

 *DaggyStyle wrote:*   

> are you sure? why g-s have 2.6.24-r8 stable and o-s has 2.6.24-r9 stable?

 

 *Quote:*   

> Using tuxonice-sources
> 
> This is the recommended method because there are kernels with the Gentoo patchset that have the TuxOnIce patch applied to them. Emerging sys-kernel/tuxonice-sources will allow you to build a TuxOnIce-enabled Gentoo kernel. Once you install the package, head to the Recommended Packages section. 

 

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *nonhuman wrote:*   

>  *DaggyStyle wrote:*   are you sure? why g-s have 2.6.24-r8 stable and o-s has 2.6.24-r9 stable? 
> 
>  *Quote:*   Using tuxonice-sources
> 
> This is the recommended method because there are kernels with the Gentoo patchset that have the TuxOnIce patch applied to them. Emerging sys-kernel/tuxonice-sources will allow you to build a TuxOnIce-enabled Gentoo kernel. Once you install the package, head to the Recommended Packages section.  

 

cool

thanks  :Smile: 

----------

## DaggyStyle

sorry, but another question, the image has been created under x86, does that means there isnt any support of 64 bit?

----------

## nonhuman

No, it support 64-bit. I'm running an amd64 system using tuxonice-sources.

 *Quote:*   

> josho@Golgoroth ~ $ uname -a
> 
> Linux Golgoroth 2.6.25-tuxonice-r4 #6 SMP Sun Jun 15 14:03:48 EDT 2008 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T9300 @ 2.50GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

 

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *nonhuman wrote:*   

> No, it support 64-bit. I'm running an amd64 system using tuxonice-sources.
> 
>  *Quote:*   josho@Golgoroth ~ $ uname -a
> 
> Linux Golgoroth 2.6.25-tuxonice-r4 #6 SMP Sun Jun 15 14:03:48 EDT 2008 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T9300 @ 2.50GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux 

 

cool, thanks again

----------

## Mad Merlin

I've got a T60 as well, and regular suspend to RAM works well with the standard gentoo-sources. You might find my writeup useful: http://otc.dyndns.org/t60/

----------

